# WMA quota hunt options



## biggdogg (Apr 9, 2017)

Been building points and looking for a good quota hunt. What would be the best option for a good chance at a bear? Looking primarily in the North Georgia WMA's


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 9, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> Been building points and looking for a good quota hunt. What would be the best option for a good chance at a bear? Looking primarily in the North Georgia WMA's



Smithgall Woods / Dukes Creek is the only option, right guys? I'd save my points and put them on a high percentage deer hunt, and just come up and hunt bears on Chattahoochee WMA or the NF any time. Your odds will most likely be significantly higher, and you can burn your points on a quality deer hunt like Berry College. What are y'alls thoughts fellas? 

TioHeySeuss....You're the subject matter expert on this one. Chime in if you are reading this thread!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree with the Killer. Save those points for one of the better deer hunts and go to Cohutta and have a real adventure.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree with Kyle for sure. Use the points for deer. I think I'm gonna save up for Cumberland Island and hunt some native deer!
Last year the big game hunts at Smithgall were open to all but you have to sign and pay for parking. There's definitely a healthy bear population though and most guys hunting there are after bucks. Only heard of one bear taken there this year.
Chattahoochee is just as good if not better for bear in my opinion but definitely not as good for deer so that's something to consider if you want options. 
Anyway, getting long winded but if it were me I'd hunt Chattahoochee or national forest bordering Chattahoochee before using any points for bear.


----------

